# restart bsp



## Abhijith11 (Aug 6, 2018)

cpu_reset: restarting bsp
cpu_reset: failed to restart bsp.

what is this error for?
and please help me to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2018)

We're good but we're not clairvoyant. 

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

